
At what point do you quit your startup to find a day job? - menloparkbum

======
juwo
Actually, this question is 100% relevant.

<http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/02/has-juwo-failed-or-how-can-it-
turn.html>

------
inklesspen
(Ignore; I incorrectly stated this was a dupe.)

~~~
danielha
Reversed question.

~~~
inklesspen
Whups. That's what I get for scanning for keywords.

